# Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009



## kasimir (29. Mai 2009)

Moin

So es geht langsam wieder los auf Fehmarn sind die ersten gesichtet worden ihr kennt das ja wie immer 

grüße aus hh


----------



## macmarco (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Moin....

Habe auch schon die ersten drei Äschen in Travemünde im Yachthafen gesehen...

So langsam geit dat los....


----------



## bobbl (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Wie angelt ihr denn hier in Deutschland auf die Meeräschen? Im Mittelmeer angelt man mit Brot und Fischstückchen.
Und habt ihr bei euch die "dummen" oder die "schlauen" Meeräschen?


----------



## magnus12 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Moin, 

die ersten Fische hab ich schon vor 2 Wochen beim Hornhechtangeln verscheucht. 

@bobbl:

wir haben hier nur die Dummen - zu dumm zum beißen#q


----------



## Jacky Fan (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Find ich nicht


----------



## goeddoek (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die ersten Fische hab ich schon vor 2 Wochen beim Hornhechtangeln verscheucht.



Tröste Dich - geht Dir nicht alleine so  #h

Hier sind die "Zicken " auch wieder aktiv. Mal schaun, was sich morgen so machen lässt :q


----------



## andre23 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

...hier liegen sie im schaufenster meines lieblingsfischers|supergri|supergri|supergri...sehe sie jeden tag, weiss auch wo er sie fængt....im hafen sind sie auch schon wieder zu gange, allerdings noch nicht ganz so aktiv...wird aber noch in den næchsten 2 wochen, ist immer schøn zu sehen wenn man beim biertrinken in der stadt die multen grassen sieht|rolleyes...

werde jeden tag multen sichten...aber nicht immer posten...:m....Nørrebro Fisk og Vildt...das kilo nur 45 kronen|supergri

...es ist aber teilweise unglaublich welche massen hier herum schwimmen....|rolleyes...werde mal einen ansitz machen...aber erstmal steht der aal im vordergrund...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Wenn sie jetzt schon aktiv sind, werde ich es ihnen wohl mal gleichtun, habe ja einen der besten Plätze vor der tür :vik:

wenn schon keine mefo, dann doch wenigstens eine äsche dieses jahr


----------



## andre23 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

...ich wuesch dir einen super dorsch|kopfkrat


----------



## AndreasG (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

@Jacky Fan

Wo hast du denn eine Aldrichetta forsteri / Gelb Augen Meeräsche gefangen, doch wohl nicht in der Ostsee?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Jacky Fan (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Nee, Nordsee
Der Fang ist mir letzt Jahr im Jadebusen gelungen.
Hat lange gedauert, aber ich konnte welche kriegen.


----------



## Frankko (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Ich blieb letztes Jahr leider Schneider. Die wollten nicht mal das Brot, welches ich reinwarf. Geschweige denn die "Grüne Rache". So heißt die Fliege, die man mir mit 100% er Fanggarantie verkaufte. Bloß vergaß man zu erwähnen wie lange man das Teil den Äschen vor die Nase hängen muss, bis diese entnervt zubeißen.
Dieses Jahr ist Teig mit grüner Farbe geplant. Die ersten Äschen sind schon vor Ort, ich hab schon einen Trupp gesehen.
Gruß
Frankko


----------



## kasimir (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Moin 
Komme gerade von Fehmarn sind eher kleine trupps 3-5 fische unterwegs gewesen leider nicht wirklich gut zu befischen aber denke in den näschsten 2 wochen werden auch die großen schwärme da sein  

grüße


----------



## Lars_! (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Moin Moin.
Mich juckt es jetzt auch mal was zu diesem Thema zu schreiben.
Bei uns schwimm seit den letzten Jahren immer große Trupp's von den Meeräschen rum! Und das erstaunliche ist, das es jedes mal riesen Fiecher sind. Ich hab mittlerweile schon so viele Angler gesehn die an den Verzweifelt sind, aber unmöglich ist es ja anscheinend nicht. Also: Wie ich schon rausgefunden habe, soll man mit Toastbrot ne Chance haben. Aber wie biete ich es den Fischen denn an? Und welche Schnurstärke sollte man für das Vorfach wählen?;+

bin dankbar für jede Antwort:vik:


----------



## mullet64 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Hi Lars,
bei uns reicht es , einfach das Brot an einer Posenmontage anzubieten. Durchlaufpose, kurzes, 30cm langes Vorfach (FluoroCarbon) in 20er bis 25er Stärke, Pose unauffällig, aber nicht zu klein. Das Ganze auf 40cm Tiefe eingestellt und dann dort reinwerfen, wo mit Brot angefüttert wurde (und die Fische sind). Ist mit Fangarantie.
Gruss
Mullet


----------



## kasimir (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

hi
Also ich ziehe das Fliegenfischen vor denn wer einmal ne ü70 Äsche auffer Fliegenrute hatte weiss was ich meine habe allerdings wenn mal wieder garnix auffer fliege ging auch mit brot versucht und es geht gut man muss nur gut aufpassen beim kleinsten zupfer anschlagen ist meine erfahrung naja wie man sie fängt is ja auch latte hauptsache spass
gruß


----------



## macmarco (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Auf Brot kann das ja jeder... Mit der Fliege dauert es zwar bis es funzelt, aber egal... Habe letztes Jahr auch 5 Tage probiert und dann gings gleich rund mit ner 76 er auf Fliege 



(ganz zur Not gibt das auch Brotfliegen)


----------



## Waveman (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Moin zusammen, als FliFi Rookie würde ich diese Variante natürlich auch gern mal antesten, zumal ich die letzten Jahre immer wieder große Äschen bei grasen beobachten konnte. Doch was für Fliegen sollte man denn anbieten? Brotfliegen??? häh... Oder irgendwas grünes ??? Soll ich mir aus Seetang nen Streamer binden??? |kopfkrat Oder nen tiefgekühlten Spinatbobbel antüdeln? Vielleicht kann mal jemand ein Bild von einer Fliege mit Fanggarantie einstellen....:q

Vielen Dank 
waveman


----------



## macmarco (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

@Waveman: Guckst du http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155419


----------



## kasimir (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Das sind meine standart fliegen für Meeräschen


----------



## macmarco (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Genau solche in der Art fische ich auch... Wobei ich noch 2 Olivgrrüne dabei habe... Die nutze ich in den Häfen.... Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dasdie helleren in Häfen net so angenommen werden...  Aber für die offene Küste sind sie klasse


----------



## Waveman (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Danke Euch beiden! Dann werde ich wohl mal sowas kleines grünes  einkaufen gehen ...

waveman


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

hallo leute 
habe mir eben die dvd angeschaut |bigeyes über das meeräschen angeln #6
alter schwede ich glaube das ist mein ding :vik:das sind ja torpedos wenn die an der angel sind :vik:also haut mal paar tips fliegen alles was ihr wisst hier rein :vik:und nehmt mich mal mit um die dinger zuangeln 
lg andre


----------



## macmarco (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Ja ja Andre... Werd dich bestimmt mal mit nehmen Brauch ja auch nen Handlanger


----------



## Wildshark (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Ich will auch!!!!


----------



## macmarco (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Ich will auch!!!!



Hmmmmm...ich weiß ja nicht .......|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat














... Naguuuuuuuuuuuut:q:q:q


----------



## AndreasG (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute
> habe mir eben die dvd angeschaut |bigeyes über das meeräschen angeln #6
> alter schwede ich glaube das ist mein ding :vik:das sind ja torpedos wenn die an der angel sind :vik:also haut mal paar tips fliegen alles was ihr wisst hier rein :vik:und nehmt mich mal mit um die dinger zuangeln
> lg andre



Ganz ruhig Schieter,

der Onkel hat dir doch versprochen das er dich mitnimmt. 
Die passenden Fliegen hast du seit gestern und der Rest ergibt sich am Wasser. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## goeddoek (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig Schieter,
> 
> der Onkel hat dir doch versprochen das er dich mitnimmt.
> Die passenden Fliegen hast du seit gestern und der Rest ergibt sich am Wasser.
> ...




Ach - ihr kommt mich besuchen ? Dat ischa goil #6


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ach - ihr kommt mich besuchen ? Dat ischa goil #6



Und dann müssten wir Eure Insel wieder mal von der Äschenplage befreien....das könnte Dir so passen..|kopfkrat obwohl..bei der Verpflegung :q:q
Piet


----------



## Wildshark (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hmmmmm...ich weiß ja nicht .......|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meinst Du das ich das nicht hin bekomme!;+
Möchte doch meinen Horizont erweitern!
Nimmst mich denn mal mit????

Gruß


----------



## Chather (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Nachtrag von letzten Wochenende#h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

http://www.fsfc.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=85:news-juni-2009


----------



## AlBundy (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Zwischen Sierksdorf und Neustadt... natürlich geht Fehmarn und Dänemark auch. #h


----------



## bamse34 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Hi!
Habe mal ne Meldung!
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wann:Heute
Womit: Fliege
Was: Meeräsche!!! 70 cm!!!

Der Megahammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Schönen Gruß Sebastian


----------



## sundeule (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Habe mal ne Meldung!
> Wo: Kieler Förde
> Wann:Heute
> ...


 
Na - schon wieder beruhigt? Ein dickes Petri zu Diner Fliegenzicke!


----------



## bamse34 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Moin!
War schon wieder ganz ruhig!! Hat sich heute aber wieder geändert.
Wie konnte ich leben ohne Meeräschen an der Fliege gehabt zu haben?
Hatte heute 4 Stück am Band!
Diese kam mit nach Hause!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## sundeule (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin!
> War schon wieder ganz ruhig!! Hat sich heute aber wieder geändert.
> Wie konnte ich leben ohne Meeräschen an der Fliege gehabt zu haben?
> Hatte heute 4 Stück am Band!
> ...


 
Du machst mich krank!:q Dolles Ding, zu dem ich Dich beglückwünsche!
Ich konnte dieses Jahr noch nicht einen gezielten Wurf auf die Zicken machen.
Möge Petrus mir einen akzeptablen Wind schicken nächste Woche.


----------



## surfer93 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Alter Falter.. Schöne Meeräschen die du rausgeholt hast bamse Dickes Petri dazu!!!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Meint ihr, dass man die Fliege auch anders anbieten könnte, wenn man kein Flifi Fischer ist? Ein Sbiro macht glaube ich zu viel Lärm


----------



## sundeule (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass man die Fliege auch anders anbieten könnte, wenn man kein Flifi Fischer ist? Ein Sbiro macht glaube ich zu viel Lärm


 

Du kannst einen Sbiro durchaus verwenden! Ich habe so auch schon gefangen. Du musst dann die Fische weit überwerfen und die Fliege dann langsam in die Bahn der Fische ziehen. Direkt anwerfen geht natürlich nicht.

Alternativ kannst Du Dir natürlich diesen fiesen Virus reinziehen und Dir eine Fliegenflitze besorgen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



sundeule schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst Du Dir natürlich diesen fiesen Virus reinziehen und Dir eine Fliegenflitze besorgen.



Der Virus ist schon da, aber nicht das Geld, dass er sich fortpflnzen kann


----------



## Fliegenfischer 69 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin!
> War schon wieder ganz ruhig!! Hat sich heute aber wieder geändert.
> Wie konnte ich leben ohne Meeräschen an der Fliege gehabt zu haben?
> Hatte heute 4 Stück am Band!
> ...





Hi Sebastian!  



Und wo genau hast die gefangen in der Kieler Förde?? |rolleyes
Ich sehe immer nur welche in den Häfen, aber da darf man ja nicht fischen....  

Gruss aus Kiel


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

hallo leute 
da ich gestern abend auf mefo gehen wollte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich aber schon um 16uhr da war 
habe ich auf einmal dicke augen bekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in der einen buhne war ein schwarm von ca 40 bis 50 meeräschen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










man konte die fische in der welle sehen 
und wie sie mich angelacht haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich bin sofort ins auto gelaufen und habe meine fliegenpeitsche geholt 
schnell wieder ins wasser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und versucht so eine zicke zubekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ich habe es 2,5std versucht und jedesmal wo die fliegenschnurr ins wasser geknallt ist 
explodierte das wasser alle fische sind rausgesprungen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sowas geiles habe ich noch nie erlebt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ich hatte auf einmal kontakt gehabt  für 5 sec schade das wer es gewesen 
lg andre 
lg andre


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

auf fehmarn war zu viel welle und kein fisch da


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> auf fehmarn war zu viel welle und kein fisch da


 hallo 
da wir west wind hatten wer ich an deine stelle rüber zur ostküste katherinhof das ist doch ein hotspot für die dicken lippen |supergri
guckst du hier mal www.fsfc.de
lg andre


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Ich werds mal versuchen. Die Flifi Ausrüstung kann ich mir elider erst im Winter gönnen und dann brauch ich auch noch wen, der mir das beibringt... (nicht nur für die Zicken sondern auch für Mefo)


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> auf fehmarn war zu viel welle und kein fisch da



Hier wimmelt es von den Viehchern 
Die meisten zeigen Dir allerdings die "Stinkeflosse"


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Hier wimmelt es von den Viehchern
> Die meisten zeigen Dir allerdings die "Stinkeflosse"



ich muss einfach mal andere küstenabschnitte ausprobieren... wird zeit, dass ich neben fliegenrute auch n führerschein und auto krieg :q

aber auf der insel wimmelts immoment ja auch von anderen sachen, die dir den leztzten nerv rauben können *an den vollen aldi denk*


----------



## AndreasG (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Hier wimmelt es von den Viehchern
> Die meisten zeigen Dir allerdings die "Stinkeflosse"



Da geb ich dir Recht!
Ich war gestern mit Bellyboater / Gunnar auf der Insel und die Zicken haben uns fast den letzten Nerv geraubt. Gunnar hat dann aber doch noch seine allererste Meeräsche fangen können. Anfangs murmelte er was von "ist ne kleine", zumindest bis er sie das erste mal sehen konnte und die 65er sich mal so richtig weigerte. |supergri

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bellyboater (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Und hier ist dann mal ein Bild von dem Fisch.:vik:




allerdings schon ausgenommen


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

was macht ihr mit denen eigentlich? die letzten haben ich in steaks geshcnitten und die geräuchert


----------



## Grönländer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Moin moin,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie es mit den Meeräschen im Bereich Schleswig/ Damp aussieht? Ziehe in Erwägung mir am WE - wenn das Wetter mitspielt - mal ein oder zwei Tage Zeit zu nehmen und den Dicklippen auf die Schuppen zu rücken. Meinen Erfahrungen nach siehts im flensburger Bereich was das angeht eher mau aus...daher muss ich wohl oder übel etwas entferntere Fanggründe ansteuern.
Über Tipps und ggnfalls Sichtungen freue ich mich  danke im Voraus, mfG


----------



## Blechkate (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Hallo,
also von Meeräschen in der Schlei hab ich bisher noch nichts gehört. Der Damper Hafen ist allerdings voller Meeräschen. Angeln kann man sie da zwar nicht aber es macht immer wieder Spass sie zu beobachten.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## bamse34 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Moin Grönländer!
Wieso sieht es in FL denn nicht so gut aus mit den Zicken? Ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen! Auf der dänischen Seite habe ich schon etliche gesichtet, auch in diesem Jahr.Vielleicht solltest du einen Trip zu unseren Nachbarn einplanen? Nur ein kleiner Tip!
Schöne Grüße und viel Glück mit den Zicken
Sebastian


----------



## Grönländer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Hallo, danke euch beiden für die Antwort...
Wieso kann man denn im Damper Hafen die Meeräschen nicht beangeln? Nehme an es ist nicht erlaubt? - Dann könnte ich mir den Weg dahin ja sparen 
Dass es in DK viele gute Plätze geben soll, habe ich auch gelesen/gehört. 
Ich habe schon immer die Augen offen gehalten...aber in der Fl Förde konnte ich bisher leider keine Meeräschen sichten - auch wenn ich schon gegenläufige Meinungen gehört habe. Hat es schonmal jemand in der Apenrader Bucht ausprobiert? Würde als erstes Buchten oder Häfen ansteuern, denke ich. Wie sieht es in Sonderborg aus? Eigentlich müssten doch da im Hafen auch welche unterwegs sein? Das Angeln auf Meeräschen vom Strand aus - also pirschenderweise Ausschau haltend - ist für mich noch Neuland...würde mich aber sehr freuen, falls jemand nen Tipp auf Lager hat, wo ich mal im Bereich um Apenrade oder viell. auf Als nen Pirschversuch unternehmen könnte - zusätzlich zum Abangeln, bzw. Abfahren und Ausschau halten der Häfen


----------



## AndreasG (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

In der Apenrader Bucht kann ich dir zu den Stränden in Hostrupskov und Felstedskov oder gegenüber die Strecke von Avbæk in Richtung Apenrade raten, da wirst du welche finden.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## cozmo (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

ihr mit euren meeräschen!!!!

hier im kieler hafen schwimmen am helligten tage die dorsche an der oberfläche. richtig dicke brocken!!!! habe schon versucht die zu bekommen. aber die wollen nicht beißen!!!

könnt ihr mir da nen tip geben??? die schwimmen imme zwischen den stegen und so!!!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



cozmo schrieb:


> ihr mit euren meeräschen!!!!
> 
> hier im kieler hafen schwimmen am helligten tage die dorsche an der oberfläche. richtig dicke brocken!!!! habe schon versucht die zu bekommen. aber die wollen nicht beißen!!!
> 
> könnt ihr mir da nen tip geben??? die schwimmen imme zwischen den stegen und so!!!



ja, ich hab auch gedacht ich seh dorsche, als ich das erste mal einen äschenschwarm beobachtet hab :q

probier es mal mit brot und grünen fliegen auf die "dorsche" und du wirst staunen, dass die, wenn die an die oberfläche kommen, ihr braunes leopardenmuster gegen ein silbernes kleid wechseln #6


----------



## cozmo (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

echt???


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



cozmo schrieb:


> echt???



sehr echt.

leichte, lange spinnrute, rolle 3000er größe, 0,28er mono und los gehts...


----------



## cozmo (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

und dann binde ich einfach ne grüne fliege an die 28 er mono oder wie???
und warum beißen die dorsche auf die fliege??


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



cozmo schrieb:


> und dann binde ich einfach ne grüne fliege an die 28 er mono oder wie???
> und warum beißen die dorsche auf die fliege??




na ich würde noch nen sbiro nehmen, wirft sich besser. die rolle sollte übrigens ne gut eingestellte bremse haben, das sind gute kämpfer

hmm naja, die haben halt auch hunger


----------



## cozmo (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

krass, wieso käpfen denn die dorsche im sommer so doll??? ich habe ja auch schonmal welche gefangen... die waren nicht so schwer zu fangen


----------



## Watfischer84 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Und wenn die Dorsche denn wieder abtauchen bekommen sie wieder ein Leopardenmuster oder beliben die dann silber?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Jungs, lasst euch nicht auf den Arm nehmen! |wavey:

Das, was ihr seht und für Dorsche haltet, das sind die Meeräschen!!! Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass ich auch gedacht habe, dass ich Dorsche seh, als ich das erste Mal einen Äschenschwarm beobachtet hab.

Bis auf den Mist mit dem Schuppenwechsel bei den Dorschen hat aber alles seine Richtigkeit, was ich geschrieben habe, also ab ans Wasser und holt euch die Äschen!

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Glückwunsch Gunnar, habs eben erst gelesen. hast Du fein gemacht


----------



## Bellyboater (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Danke Steffen.




Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Jungs, lasst euch nicht auf den Arm nehmen! |wavey:



@Marcel

lass du dich mal nicht von den Jungs auf den Arm nehmen. Die wissen ganz genau was das für Fische sind#d


----------



## bamse34 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Moin Moin!
Endlich wieder Wetter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich hab so gewartet und heute den ersten guten Tag gleich genutzt um mir eine von unseren Zicken zu holen!!

Wann:heute ca 12.oo Uhr
Womit: Fliege!! Neue Rute eingeweiht!!! Freu!!
Größe: 64 cm 3,2kg

Foto kommt noch! 

Gruß Sebastian

Ich kann es nur nochmal betonen: GEIL!!!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Dann Petri zur Zicke und entjungferung deiner neuen fliegenpeitsche!
Am Wochenende will ich jetzt auch endlich mal angreifen, da ich allerdings noch keine Flifi hab, kommt die Fliege an den Sbiro. Hoffe mal, dass ich auf dem Inselchen noch ne grüne bekomme, hab bis jetzt nur eine gelbe als brotimmitation, die grünen kriegt man nirgendwo mehr #c


----------



## macmarco (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> die grünen kriegt man nirgendwo mehr #c


Selber machen Schieter :m
@Bamse34: Dann mal Petri #6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Selber machen Schieter :m
> @Bamse34: Dann mal Petri #6




hab ich grad nich das ganze geld mir den krams zu holen xD und viel zu wenig erfahrung, wie das hinterher aussieht im wasser #c


----------



## macmarco (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> und viel zu wenig erfahrung, wie das hinterher aussieht im wasser #c



Kannst ja solange der Köder im Wasser ist wegschauen:q:q... Die Äschen sollen doch drauf beissen   Schick dir mal ne PN..


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

ach Schiter ist auch wieder da, in Travemünde habe ich auch schon welche gesehen, abe rnoch nicht in den Massen
Dorschi ich ahbe noch ne grüne


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Dann Petri zur Zicke und entjungferung deiner neuen fliegenpeitsche!
> Am Wochenende will ich jetzt auch endlich mal angreifen, da ich allerdings noch keine Flifi hab, kommt die Fliege an den Sbiro. Hoffe mal, dass ich auf dem Inselchen noch ne grüne bekomme, hab bis jetzt nur eine gelbe als brotimmitation, die grünen kriegt man nirgendwo mehr #c


das mit den spiro kannst du voll vergessen :q nehme lieber ne pose mit brot das geht auch  ach schau dir mal das wetter an für weekend #q
da geht garnix 
lg andre


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> das mit den spiro kannst du voll vergessen :q nehme lieber ne pose mit brot das geht auch  ach schau dir mal das wetter an für weekend #q
> da geht garnix
> lg andre



so viel erfolg, wie ich schon mit pose und brot hatte, würd ich lieber versuchen, die tiere beim tauchen mit bloßen händen zu fangen (hab ich fast schonmal geschafft)
so klein und durchsichtig die pose doch ist... als wenn du einen böller in einen schwarm vögel wirfst.

wenn das wetter mies sein sollte, probier ichs halt auf aal #h


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> so viel erfolg, wie ich schon mit pose und brot hatte, würd ich lieber versuchen, die tiere beim tauchen mit bloßen händen zu fangen (hab ich fast schonmal geschafft)
> so klein und durchsichtig die pose doch ist... als wenn du einen böller in einen schwarm vögel wirfst.
> 
> wenn das wetter mies sein sollte, probier ichs halt auf aal #h


und du meinst das das besser geht mit spiro und fliege #d
na da bin ich ja mal gespannt 
lg andre


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Hi,

was für ein Wetter ist gut für die Meeräschen? Ich wollte mal mit einem Kumpel irgendwo in Kiel los, wo genau wissen wir noch nicht, aber irgendwas lässt sich sicherlich finden wo man angeln darf. Grüne Fliegen kriegt man auch irgendwo her. 

Gruß und Danke 
Chrizzi


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was für ein Wetter ist gut für die Meeräschen? Ich wollte mal mit einem Kumpel irgendwo in Kiel los, wo genau wissen wir noch nicht, aber irgendwas lässt sich sicherlich finden wo man angeln darf. Grüne Fliegen kriegt man auch irgendwo her.
> 
> ...



bestes badewetter ist auch bestes äschenwetter. sonne, wenig wind und warm


----------



## Chrizzi (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Sowas hört man gerne als Schönwetter-Angler. 
Danke


----------



## macmarco (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> und du meinst das das besser geht mit spiro und fliege #d
> na da bin ich ja mal gespannt
> lg andre



Och Andre.. er meint das Aalangeln mit Spiro und Fliege :q:q:m


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Och Andre.. er meint das Aalangeln mit Spiro und Fliege :q:q:m


 na du 
achso das muß er doch sagen #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Na Hase, du hast aber net kleine Sprotte auf dem Bild #h


----------



## bamse34 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Moin Moin!
Habe ja noch Bilder versprochen ich hoffe die gibt es hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guQsW0K0g-A

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

hallo 
super video #6sieht geil aus 
aber wo war das denn :q
lg andre


----------



## AndreasG (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo
> super video #6sieht geil aus
> aber wo war das denn :q
> lg andre



Das "wo" kennen hier sicherlich 9 von 10.
Geil sieht in dem Video nichts aus, zumindest nicht das Ende mit dem japsenden Fisch auf dem Trockenen oder dem vorher so gekonnt angewendetem Kiemengriff.
Kleiner Tip...........
Keschern sieht in Videos auch nicht schlecht aus und einen waidgerecht getöteten Fisch kann man auch filmen.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Das "wo" kennen hier sicherlich 9 von 10.
> Geil sieht in dem Video nichts aus, zumindest nicht das Ende mit dem japsenden Fisch auf dem Trockenen oder dem vorher so gekonnt angewendetem Kiemengriff.
> Kleiner Tip...........
> Keschern sieht in Videos auch nicht schlecht aus und einen waidgerecht getöteten Fisch kann man auch filmen.



Wo er recht hat, hat er recht!!! #d

Stellt doch lieber Fotos ins Netz und nicht Videos in denen Ihr auch noch eure Fehler zur Schau stellt!!! 

Sowas ist nämlich echt zum :v

Auch wenn es ein schöner Fisch war!


----------



## Thomas090883 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Boooaaaahhh Leute....
der Fisch hätte besser nicht gelandet werden können und wenn er im Anschluss "fachgerecht" getötet wird, ist doch alles i.O.....
Nun macht das Video nicht auch noch madig... sonst gibts bald gar nichts mehr zu sehen.



Ich jedenfalls finds gut...


----------



## Deichkind (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

@ Thomas090883

Nur wurde er leider nicht waidgerecht getötet. Im Gegenteil! Schliesse mich den Anderen an. Der Kescher sollte eh dabei sein und den Teil, wo man den Fisch abschlägt, kann man ja beim Schneiden und Vertonen dann später auch raus lassen und gut und solche Postings wären unnötig!


----------



## Thomas090883 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Hups.... ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil....
Hätt ma gleich beim ersten Mal bis zum Ende schauen sollen.... nun gut...eine frühere "Erlösung" hätte wirklich nicht geschadet.


----------



## bamse34 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Das darf doch nich war sein!
Lasst die Kirche mal im Dorf!

1. Weiß ich nicht was gegen einen Kiemengriff spricht?Der Fisch wurde entnommen.
2. Liegt der Fisch keine 30 Sek dort in denen ich die Mauer hochsteige und wurde dann sofort getötet. Ein töten auf den Steinen war ja wohl kaum möglich! Dabei hatten wir die Kamera dann nicht mehr an!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## fischer696 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Hallo Sebastian,
Dickes Petri
Sauber, schöne Aufnahme, macht weiter so.
Das war doch noch ein schönes Wetter ;-)


----------



## Deichkind (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

@ Christian D

Interessante Sichtweise und mit Sicherheit größtenteils auch richtig. Ich für meine Person lege Fiche generell nicht in den Sand und lasse sie dort japsen, um meine Aufnahmen zu machen aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Aber wenn man nicht hier, respektive bei Youtube mit gutem Beispiel voran geht, werden sich solche Postings und Fehlverhalten einfach immer und immer wieder zum Thema. 
Ich fand den Film auch gut und wirklich sehenswert, zumal er wirklich Bock aufs Wasser macht, aber so viel Kritik sei nun mal gewährt.

Durchforste doch mal das Board nach Berichten wo sich unzählige Leute einen Wolf posten und sich aufregen, dass z.B. unsere "osteuropäischen Angelfreunde" generell keine Fische abschlagen sondern jämmerlich ersticken lassen.

Darf man da dann auch nix mehr sagen? Oder ist es dort noch schlimmer weil es nicht so schön in Ton und Bild verpackt wird? Nicht alle kritikhaften Postings basieren auf einer generellen Kritikneurose sondern sind vielleicht ganz einfach nur der Ausdruck der eigenen Meinung!


----------



## bamse34 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Moin Deichkind!
Ich habe den Fisch nicht für die Aufnahme abgelegt sondern nur um auf die Mauer zu kommen und ihn dann zu töten. Das ganze hat mit Priest rausholen nich länger gedauert als bei jedem anderen auch! Eine Abhakmatte halte ich bei entnommenen Fischen für übertrieben. 
Schade das ihr das Video so schnell kaputt gemacht habt, ich dachte ernsthaft es würde hier leute geben die sich mit mir über den Fisch und das gelungene Video freuen.
Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Wilddieb (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Deichkind!
> Ich habe den Fisch nicht für die Aufnahme abgelegt sondern nur um auf die Mauer zu kommen und ihn dann zu töten. Das ganze hat mit Priest rausholen nich länger gedauert als bei jedem anderen auch! Eine Abhakmatte halte ich bei entnommenen Fischen für übertrieben.
> Schade das ihr das Video so schnell kaputt gemacht habt, ich dachte ernsthaft es würde hier leute geben die sich mit mir über den Fisch und das gelungene Video freuen.
> Schöne Grüße Sebastian




|good: Denke mal das genau die ,die hier am lautesten schreien in dem Moment oder in ähnlichen noch ganz andere, wahrscheinlich noch verwerflichere Dinge tun.

Oder aber was ich noch denke, das da eine gehörige Portion Neid zu beiträgt. |krach:
Weil einige solche schönen Fische halt garnicht erst fangen.

Petri Heil und schönes Video mach weiter so.:g#6

So nun dürft ihr auf mich losgehen habe da kein Problem mit.
Werde demnächst mir auch mal die Freiheit nehmen und ein Video einstellen mal sehen was da kommt.

Mfg:Wilddieb


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

...ihr habt Probleme, wenn der Fisch entnommen wird sehe ich da kein Problem...
...im Schlachthof werden die Schweine und Kühe auch nicht auf Samt gebettet...

...schöne Fische fangt Ihr da, so ne Meeräsche fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung...
...Petri dazu...


----------



## Deichkind (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Nun ja, so hat halt jeder seine Meinung. Und das ist auch gut so denn sonst wäre das Board eher langweilig. Wenngleich auch einige Schreiberlinge hier argumentativ eher schwach daher kommen (Wilddieb). 

Ich für meine Begriffe habe allerdings das erreicht, was ich wollte und das Posting auch dementsprechend formuliert – die Leute machen sich einen Kopf und das ist ja immerhin schon ein Anfang!

Weiterhin gute Fänge!


----------



## noworkteam (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Deichkind schrieb:


> und den Teil, wo man den Fisch abschlägt, kann man ja beim Schneiden und Vertonen dann später auch raus lassen und gut und solche Postings wären unnötig!


...

Ja, ist auch fürchterlich wenn man sehen muss, das letztendlich auch ein Fischstäbchen nicht in der Fabrik geboren wird...und dann eventuell auch noch Blut, das geht ja garnicht....das passt ja garnicht zu modernen Angler...


----------



## GuidoOo (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Schöner Fisch =)
Petri!


----------



## macmarco (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

#d#dIhr habt hier Probleme

Petri dem Fänger #6


----------



## Deichkind (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Den muss ich hier noch zum Besten geben! Ich werde zu diesem Thema und meinen doch sachlichen Argumenten nun mit etlichen "Mecker-PNs" zugeschmissen! Seeeeehr gut, Leute!

Aber bei einer freundlichen PN zu diesem Thema hiess es dann, dass manchen Boardies der Begriff "kontroverse Diskussion" wohl generell ein Fremdwort sei und Kommunikation lediglich eine Übertragung von Buchstaben ist!#h


----------



## baydossi (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Hallo erst einmal

um das Thema mal etwas zu entschärfen, ich sehe es auch nicht gerne, wenn ein gelandeter und entnommener Fich nicht schnellst möglichst von sein Leiden erlöst wird.
gehört halt mit zum waidwesen, keine Frage!
Aberr deswegen sollte man so ein schönen film nicht gleich zerhackstückeln und verteufel!
Möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Boardies im eifer des gefechts nicht schn mal so eine Panne unterlaufen ist, oder ein fehltritt
anders gesagt: kritik ist erlaubt, sollte aber im Rahmen bleiben und nicht tagelang dadrauf rumgeritten werden !!

MfG 
Willi


----------



## Bleikopf (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Auweia, hier werden Dinge diskutiert, da könnte man ja ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommen überhaupt Angler zu sein. In einem anderen Forum wurde vor kurzem diskutiert, ob das Zurücksetzten von Fischen im allgemeinen nicht dem Schießen auf Wild mit Betäubungspfeilen gleicht, um es in der nächsten Saison wiederholt zu schießen.  

Ich gestehe: ja, so ist es und alle hier im Forum tun oder taten es schon mal genauso. Selbst die Waidgerechtesten unter den Waidgerechten  #h  

Wie heißt es so schön? "Wer auf dem Scheißhaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Klopapier werfen!"

Ich finde das Video total cool und wenn der Fisch unmittelbar danach getötet wurde, gibt es überhaupt nix zu mäckern! Toller Fisch! Sobald die Meefos streiken geh' ich los.


----------



## henningcl (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Hallo

ich finde der fänger hat nichts falsch gemacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Allerdins finde ich die letzten 3 sec. mit dem "japsenden Fisch" auch nicht besonders ansehnlich.

Ansonsten finde ich das video super#h#h

grüsse


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

wie siehts denn immoment aus? zu windig für die äschen?

hier auff ehmarn läuft grad garnichts


----------



## macmarco (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Schön, wenn wir uns wieder aufs eigentliche Thema beschränken würden !!

Dorsch_Freak: Im Moment net wirklich viel... In Travemünde ist auch nicht wirklich viel los.. außerdem ist da alles voller Quallen #c
Könnte aber eine lustige Zielübung werden fürs Fliegenfischen ohne die Fliege auf ner Qualle abzusetzten :m


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

moin leute 
gestern hat ein kollege von mir 
ne schöne 64cm äsche gefangen in der dämmerung :qeigentlich wollten wir mefos jagen :qwenigstens sa der drill absolut geil aus :g
lg andre


----------



## stefan08 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

das war ein super drill den ich vom parkplatz aus gesehen habe #6#6#6


----------



## Grönländer (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Moin moin,
war auch in den letzten Tagen 2 Mal los...am ersten Tag hatte ich Glück und konnte in Neustadt eine schöne, mehr oder weniger genau 3 Kg schwere dicklippige Meeresschönheit auf die Schuppen legen  Beim 2ten Versuch in Großenbrode hat mich leider ein mehr als ausgiebiger Schauer davon abgehalten, weiter die Peitsche zu schwingen - und ich habe mich seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr darüber geärgert  Was da so rumschwamm, war im Vergleich zu den 3 Kg vom Vortag schon n echter Grund, um weiche Knie zu bekommen


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

na dann mal petri heil zur schönheit#6lg andre


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

absolut schönes tier. petri!


----------



## kaizr (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

dem schließe ich mich an. Petri !!! :vik:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

hübscher bericht, spannend wie in irland so gefischt wird...

und da beschweren wir mefo angler uns über die ostsee bei 5 bft...


----------



## maki1980 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Mich würde ja mal interessieren worauf hat die Meeräsche gebissen?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Bellyboater (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass es sich in dem Bericht von Irland um Wolfsbarsche handelt?
Die Meeräsche wurde lediglich gehakt.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon, dass es sich in dem Bericht von Irland um Wolfsbarsche handelt?
> Die Meeräsche wurde lediglich gehakt.




du, mein englisch ist nicht das schlechteste 
ist doch egal, dass der bericht über wolfsbarsche ist. der ist trotzdem klasse.
dass die äsche gehakt wurde sieht man ja auf den bildern


nächste woche gehts mit boardi Franky_D auf äschenjagd :vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> Ist steiniger Untergrund also auch bei den Meeräschen beliebt?
> 
> Grüße
> TOm




Na klar , auf Steinen sammeln sich die Algenteppiche und andere Kleinstlebewesen, die die Meeräschen einsaugen und abfressen können


----------



## macmarco (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Nabend...

Hat jemand lust und Zeit Samstag auf Zicken zu fischen?


----------



## Svenno 02 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Nabend...
> 
> Hat jemand lust und Zeit Samstag auf Zicken zu fischen?




Na Muschimaus , auch mal wieder da?|wavey:#h

In Travemünde schwimmen auch viele Schwärme rum, bis 80 cm, riesenteile


----------



## Bellyboater (6. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Nabend...
> 
> Hat jemand lust und Zeit Samstag auf Zicken zu fischen?



Wenn du nach Fehmarn kommst könnten wir zusammen losziehen.


----------



## GiantKiller (6. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Demnächst bin ich mal wieder auf Durchreise an der Ostsee, leider ohne Angel.

Hat jemand einen Tip wo man die Biester mal beobachten kann.


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

In Travemünde sieht man sie regelmäßig an der Promenade bis zur Mole, gestern habe ich auch jemanden beobachtet, wie er eine auf Brot überlisten konnte


----------



## macmarco (6. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

@Gunnar: Hmmm.. wäre ne Möglichkeit aber Fehrmarn ist mir ja nen bisschen weit... aber ich überlege mal

@Svenno: Na Lüdden.. Das weiß ich ja, aber das Problem sind eigtl. immer die Touris da... du musst mal mitkommen, damit du weißt was ich mein


----------



## fischkop29 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

hi, es wurden Meeräschen von 70-90cm in Damp in der Nähe von Kappeln gesehn, direkt im Hafen da


----------



## macmarco (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Heute ist es mir wieder eingefallen, warum die Äschen so nen Spaß machen...|rolleyes
4 Fische am Band gehabt und nicht eine rausbekommen #q#q#q
Aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag :m


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Heute ist es mir wieder eingefallen, warum die Äschen so nen Spaß machen...|rolleyes
> 4 Fische am Band gehabt und nicht eine rausbekommen #q#q#q
> Aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag :m



Wo warste, ja das mit dne Touris erlebe ich da jeden Tag!:q
Glaub mir ich bin nicht dumm!:m


----------



## macmarco (8. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

In Travemünde.... Heute morgen mal wieder und eine verloren.. Ist halt nicht sooo einfach da, aber irgendwann klappt das schon


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> In Travemünde.... Heute morgen mal wieder und eine verloren.. Ist halt nicht sooo einfach da, aber irgendwann klappt das schon



Biste heute wieder da ?
Sonst komme ich mal rum


----------



## macmarco (8. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Biste heute wieder da ?
> Sonst komme ich mal rum


Ich war heute morgen da ja.. aber nun ja net mehr...


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

ach komm abends kannste ja auch nochmal, gestern hatten wieder 2 leute in de rmittagszeit welche auf brot gefangen doch frag mich nicht wie sie das mit den enten gemacht haben


----------



## macmarco (8. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Vielleicht bin ich morgen früh nochmal da, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, aber da lass ich mich gern nochmal überraschen
Heut Morgen war noch einer da, der ne schöne Makrele gefangen hat...Nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Mittwoch an der Mole in Großenbrode welche gesehen, war aber zu windig um gescheit mit den leichten sbiros zu fischen


----------



## xfishbonex (9. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Heute ist es mir wieder eingefallen, warum die Äschen so nen Spaß machen...|rolleyes
> 4 Fische am Band gehabt und nicht eine rausbekommen #q#q#q
> Aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag :m


 na du 
du sollstes mal ein haken benutzen an deiner fliege :q und nicht nur das marabue da rein schmeißen #6das ist doch verboten im hafen zu angeln oder  
schnuckel 
lg andre


----------



## macmarco (9. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na du
> du sollstes mal ein haken benutzen an deiner fliege :q und nicht nur das marabue da rein schmeißen #6das ist doch verboten im hafen zu angeln oder
> schnuckel
> lg andre


Ach Schieter, jetzt weiß ich auch was ich vergessen habe.... Der Haken...na klar |thinkerg: :q
Na beim nächsten mal weiß ich bescheid...

War heut Abend mal wieder in Tavemünde, nur wurde meine Rute nicht einmal krum.. hab gedacht, ich kann den Touris mal was zeigen ...aber neeeeiiiiiiin.... Die Zicken wollten einfach nicht...
In den nächsten Tagen lohnt sich das dort wohl auch nicht, weil das Wasser stark zurück gegagen ist, so dass sämtliche Steine etc. frei liegen


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> #6das ist doch verboten im hafen zu angeln oder
> 
> lg andre



Es gibt gewisse Stellen da darf man es noch|wavey:


----------



## fischklöten (9. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

war heute an der Ostsee Todendorf -Hubertsberg in der Nähe vom campingplatz ,dort hatten junge Angler zwei sehr schöne Meeräschen beim schleppen mit Fliege am halbsinkenden Spirolino 
gefangen, hatte leider keine Angel mit, bin aber bei den Steinbuhnen ins Wasser gegangen und habe sie dann gesehen waren echt richtige Brocken dabei,aufn Rückweg waren wir noch in Lippe auf der Hafenmohle dort waren sie auch gut zu sehen|bigeyes
aber die größten und meisten habe ich im Rosenhofhafen Travemünde-Priwall gesehen dort kann man sie richtig gut beobachten an der alten Slipanlage nur ist hier Angelverbot|wavey:


----------



## macmarco (9. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



fischklöten schrieb:


> aber die größten und meisten habe ich im Rosenhofhafen Travemünde-Priwall gesehen dort kann man sie richtig gut beobachten an der alten Slipanlage nur ist hier Angelverbot|wavey:


Genau das ist das ärgerliche an der Sache.... Es wäre so genial, wenn man dort fischen dürfte.. Bin öfters dort mal unterwegs und ärgere mich immer wieder darüber, aber nett anzuschauen ist es trotzdem


----------



## macmarco (14. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Moin, Moin...

Soooo...heute hat es dann endlich mal geklappt, zwar nicht bei mir, aber bei einem "Äschenneuling" den ich mit hatte...:m
Der nette Fisch hatte 60 cm und ca. 3,5 kg...
Petri #6


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

;+Is das ne Äsche...sieht ja fast aus wie´n aland.....
Na gut ist ne äsche Petriheil an Nachbar :q:q
Piet


----------



## Wildshark (15. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Ja und nun ist es amtlich!|bla:
Nächste Woche frei und dann geht es auf Äschenjagt mit der Fliege!

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## bamse34 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Moin Moin
Was ist los an der Multenfront! Ich habe das Gefühl sie werden immer zickiger je weiter das Jahr fortschreitet!
Oder habt ihr was gefangen!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## macmarco (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl sie werden immer zickiger je weiter das Jahr fortschreitet!
> Oder habt ihr was gefangen!
> 
> Gruß Sebastian



Meinst du jetzt deine Frau oder den Fisch??|kopfkrat  |supergri:m
Waren gestern morgen los, aber haben kaum welche sehen können... Und wenn doch mal, dann sind se gleich abgedreht |rolleyes


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt deine Frau oder den Fisch??|kopfkrat  |supergri:m
> Waren gestern morgen los, aber haben kaum welche sehen können... Und wenn doch mal, dann sind se gleich abgedreht |rolleyes




Marco, wo habt ihr diese schöne denn auftreiben können?#h

Petri Heil erstmal:m

Werde es morgen mit Brot 
auf die Äschen vor 
Travemünde aus probieren 
aber erst nachmittags


----------



## macmarco (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Marco, wo habt ihr diese schöne denn auftreiben können?#h
> 
> Petri Heil erstmal:m
> 
> ...


Natürlich da wo du auch hin willst 

Ist eigtl. noch die HanseSail?? Wenn ja, hast du ja noch richtig Spaß dann morgen, bei all den "Touris"|rolleyes... Deswegen bin ich morgends da.. da hast deine Ruhe #h


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



macmarco schrieb:


> Natürlich da wo du auch hin willst
> 
> Ist eigtl. noch die HanseSail?? Wenn ja, hast du ja noch richtig Spaß dann morgen, bei all den "Touris"|rolleyes... Deswegen bin ich morgends da.. da hast deine Ruhe #h



Ne ich meine, die ist schon weg, 
und wenn macht das auch nichts , 
morgens gehts nicht, da müssen die Hechte her halten


----------



## Wildshark (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Die ging vom 21 bis 23.8!
Heute ist letzter Tag!


----------



## derporto (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

ca. 200m weit rechts von der niendorfer seebrücke ist eine art kai auf ca. 50m länge direkt an der wasserkante. dort schwammen während meines urlaubs mitte juli etliche dicke meeräschen herum. da mich aber eher horni und butt interessierten habe ich keinen versuch unternommen sie zu erwischen.


----------



## HD4ever (24. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

war am WE mal im Hafen von Travemünde ....
habe dort einige richtig fette Meeräschen direkt am Ufer das Grünzeug von den Steinen abweiden sehen ....
würde sagen so bis ca 60-65 cm.
sah nicht schlecht aus im glasklarem Wasser ! #6
schmecken die Biester eigendlich ?


----------



## Bellyboater (24. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



HD4ever schrieb:


> schmecken die Biester eigendlich ?



Spitzenmäßig sogar.


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



HD4ever schrieb:


> war am WE mal im Hafen von Travemünde ....
> habe dort einige richtig fette Meeräschen direkt am Ufer das Grünzeug von den Steinen abweiden sehen ....
> würde sagen so bis ca 60-65 cm.
> 
> schmecken die Biester eigendlich ?



Super, war heute auch in Travemünde, nicht eine einzige gesehen, komisch die Silberlinge.

Und in Punkto Geschmack, bei ner Meeräsche wirfst du ne Forelle weg, wenn du sie richtig zubereitest!#h


----------



## derporto (1. September 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Super, war heute auch in Travemünde, nicht eine einzige gesehen, komisch die Silberlinge.
> 
> Und in Punkto Geschmack, bei ner Meeräsche wirfst du ne Forelle weg, wenn du sie richtig zubereitest!#h



das kommt ganz drauf an wo du deine meeräsche fängst. habe in spanien viele meeräschen gefangen in hafengebieten.geschmacklich im grunde nicht genießbar. moderig,schlammig. die exemplare die ich bisher in der ostsee gefangen habe waren geschmacklich dagegen ein traum.


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Ja die meinte ich aber auch

Was ist los, Meeräschenzeit, scheint wohl vorbei zu sien oder?

Ich habe dieses Jahr leider keine bekommen bleibe aber am Ball, vll klappt es nächstes Jahr


----------



## Sleepwalker (9. September 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Moinsen,

mich würde mal Interessieren mit was für Köder man diese zauberhaften Fische überlisten kann ?
Bzw. welche Fliege man nehmen sollte die man gut am Spiro führen kann.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## derporto (20. September 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*



Sleepwalker schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> mich würde mal Interessieren mit was für Köder man diese zauberhaften Fische überlisten kann ?
> Bzw. welche Fliege man nehmen sollte die man gut am Spiro führen kann.
> ...



meeräschen mit sbiro und fliege zu fangen halte ich für nicht sehr aussichtsreich. diese fische sind so scheu, dass sie wahrscheinlich flüchten wenn ein großer sbiro zwischen ihnen hersaust. ich habe die besten erfahrungen mit brötchenteig an der freien leine gemacht. das geht nur mit sehr leichtem geschirr, da du sonst nicht auf wurfweite kommst. dieser köder ist also auch eher etwas für hafengebiete, wo du auf sicht fischen kannst. musst du weiter werfen um an den fisch zu kommen, würde ich es mit einer kleinen durchsichtigen wasserkugel und brötchenteig oder weißbrotflocke probieren.


----------



## Grönländer (20. September 2009)

*AW: Meeräschenfänge/sichtungen 2009*

Hallohalli,
hier mal ein kleiner kulinarischer Vorschlag, um die dicklippigen Meeresschönheiten zu "veredeln" 
Habe kürzlich eine Meeräsche auf diese Weise zubereitet...und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste 
Man nehme:
Je nach Verfügbarkeit Meeräschenfilet, kleine Kartoffeln, kleine Tomaten, kleine Zwiebeln, Rosmarinzweige, (wer mag: Sonnenblumenkerne und Kürbiskerne), eine Zitrone, nach Belieben Oliven.
Die Filetstücke säuern und salzen und danach (nach Möglichkeit) in Olivenöl anbraten,dann aus der Pfanne nehmen. Die GEKOCHTEN ganzen Kartoffeln und die ganzen Zwiebeln( bzw. wenn groß, lieber halbieren) in der Pfanne von allen Seiten anbraten. Wenn alles vorgebraten wurde, einen großen Bräter oder ein Backblech nehmen und alles darauf verteilen. Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln, ganze Tomaten(wenn klein...) und die Oliven ergeben die untere Lage. Jetzt die Meeräschenfilets verteilen und die geschälte, in dünne Scheiben geschnittene Zitrone auf dem Fisch und dem Rest verteilen. Dann wird alles (-je nach Geschmack) mit den Kernen bestreut und Rosmarinzweige mit auf das Blech gelegt. (Zusätzlich gerne alles mit Rosmarin, Knoblauch, Salz, Pfeffer, Thymian...würzen.)
Die ganze Ladung nun für ca. 20-25 Min. im gut vorgeheizten Ofen anbräunen.
Kurz vorm Servieren kann man noch wunderbar etwas(möglichst frisch gepressten) Oragensaft und Weißwein über das gesamte Gericht geben und alles weitere 5 Min. schmoren lassen.
Das Rezept war an dem Tag ein spontaner Einfall - und bereut habe ich es nicht 
Als visuellen Impuls füge ich noch ein Foto hinzu  Vielleicht geht ja dieses Jahr noch was mit den Dicken  mfG


----------

